# Lucubrations, Volume 1.



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)

I've decided to share some of my musings at the piano, when I'm particularly inspired. Some months ago I started to record them on my piano and saving them to my phone, so I've picked 5 of these improvisations and joined them in the first "Lucubrations" Volume. I hope they are of your liking.






I would also appreciate if some of you start subscribing to my channel! I'm trying to upload compositions and videos frequently. Also I'll publish a second volume soon, when I choose the pieces that will form it (I have hours of improvisations). The second one will probably include more contrapuntal works (an improvised fugue, a 4 hands 30 minute passacaglia improvisation with a pianist friend of mine, and some other similar works).


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

That was... interesting. I feel like I should listen to it while consuming intoxicating substances, if you catch my drift.


----------

